# Dew Claws



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm wondering what most responsible breeders are doing these days as far as dew claw removal. It seems that I'm hearing of more and more breeders that are leaving them on. Is it becoming more standard to leave them? Also, I really only look into performance breeders, so is there a difference between what most performance breeders are doing to what conformation breeders are doing?

All of my dogs have dew claws. I understand that they are supposed to serve a purpose, but they are such a pain. Conner is constantly splitting his. My mom's dog ripped hers off. I've never been good at using a grinder on them so I have to get out the clippers so they don't get too long and start to curl (I know, that part makes me sound lazy - I am).

I was kind of hoping Flip wouldn't come with dew claws since he's from a "real" breeder, but they're on there.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most Field breeders remove them to prevent future injury. 

With Conformation breeders, some remove them some do not, it's just personal preference.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout's are removed from the breeder from show lines. I asked the breeder prior to the deposit about dew claws and she told me she usually removes them. I thought that I wanted them on, but than decided it wasn't that important. Because they can grow into the leg if not regularly trimmed though, I would have to say I think it is a good idea for most dogs to have theirs removed (not all pet owners are good at keeping the nails trimmed, and it isn't easy to do so with all dogs).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All my dogs except for my Whippet (show breeder) have theirs. 

Funny, I was just going to post this question! You beat me to it.

I clip/grind my dogs' dewclaws down to nothing, almost flush with the pad, and I've never ever had a dog get a dewclaw injury, even running in the woods and lure coursing and so forth.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL I actually had to go check Oaks dew claws since I never trim his nails. Somehow he is keeping them short. Caue has no dew claws so now worries there. Oakly must somehow keep his trimmed on the stony beaches we have here in downeast Maine.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree, dewclaws are a pain when it comes to keeping the nail short. It's a hard angle to get at. With Hank I started using a Dremel which is much easier than trying to clip. Over the years, non of my dogs have had any tearing problems.

The peanutbutter-on-the-fridge-door idea worked great!! Thank you to whom ever suggested it.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah and Scout both have them. I asked the vet about them and he said if they are not loose, as some tend to bow out, they leave them. I trim both with a human clipper as the nail seems more delicate.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay I'll bite...what's the peanut butter on the fridge door trick?

And as long as I'm asking questions...  What purpose do the dewcaws serve?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

My rat terrier had his dew claws and had more than one accident with getting them ripped. Just from playing and rough-housing with my other dog. So I was quite relieved that Duffy came with his already removed.

Kris


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Id like to know the peanut butter on the fridge door trick too. Misty has her dew claws.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

When we got Jake (1998) he did not have his dew claws. We got Cody this year and he does have dew claws. I asked Cody's breeder about it and she said they used to remove them but don't now, I don't recall the reason for the change, something about the ligaments and muscles (too much information on puppy pick-up day LOL).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Smear a little peanut butter at nose level and let your dog stand there and lick it off while you tend to their nails.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Stephanie...sounds like fun... 

I found this on why do dogs have dewclaws and thought I'd share it for those of you, like me, who wondered.

A dog's dewclaw is used as a grasping digit for different activities. A dog's dewclaw is useful for keeping a grasp on objects, such as a bone. A dog will also use its dewclaws to help the dog climb. 

The dewclaw is another toe and nail on the dog's leg. The dewclaw is considered a vestigial thumb that is located one to four inches above the dog's foot on the dog's leg. The location of the dewclaw on the front legs is on the inside of each front leg and back leg. A dog may not have any dewclaws, dewclaws only on the front legs or a dewclaw on each leg. Sometimes, dewclaws may be doubled on one or more legs. When this occurs, this is called polydactyl. 

The dewclaw may have a nail on it that continues to grow. If the dewclaw comes into contact with the ground when the dog is running, the nail will be worn down. If not, the nail may need to be trimmed. The curving nail of a dewclaw may become ingrown and infected if it is allowed to grow too long. 

Depending on the depth of attachment of the dewclaw on the dog's leg, the dog may have some control of the dewclaw. Dewclaws may be firmly attached to the leg with some degree of muscle and bone attachment or dewclaws may dangle from the leg because the attachment does not involve much of either a muscle or bone attachment. A dewclaw may also have its own bony section. 

Most veterinarians will not remove dewclaws because it is seen as unnecessary and painful. Because of the pain involved in the removal of dewclaws, anesthesia must be used. In the case of show dogs, some breeds must have double dewclaws or dewclaws on the front or all legs. Dogs can enter shows with their dewclaws despite any recommendation to the contrary. 

When a dog owner makes a decision to keeps its dog's dewclaws, it is considered a humane decision made in the dog's best interests. A dog's dewclaws are useful to the dog and even more so when the attachment is based on muscle and bone. The dewclaw can be found throughout the animal kingdom and for the dog, the dewclaw is a beneficial digit.

Pete


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So I have to ask - if dew claws only cause trouble - what is the purpose of the dog having them? I mean, like with our pinkys - we have them so we can pick our noses more easily.  As dogs can't pick their noses....what do they use dew claws for?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, none of my dogs were responsibly bred, but they all have their dewclaws. I just dremel them with the rest of their nails, although its trickier to get the right angle. Sydney, my little beagle mix, had a dew claw on one of her back legs. It was floppy and not really "normal" so I had the vet take it off when she was spayed. My vet said because of the floppiness, if she got it stuck or caught on something, it would probably just rip off and bleed all over the place. It only took one glue stitch to close it and Sydney really never acted like it hurt, so I'm glad I did it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Dewclaws are remarkably easy to remove after a few days from birth. I've assisted in their removal at the vet hospital where I work. The puppies don't receive anesthesia as posted above.


----------

